# Fargo Group??



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Is there any interest in getting a fly fishing group together again in the FM area? There seemed to be a fair amount of interest a few years ago when Fargo parks attempted to get one rolling. Ideas? A place to talk, drink, tell fish stories, show off the new vise, ect...


----------



## wooleybugger7 (Jan 25, 2009)

My buddie and I are moving back to Fargo this coming week, both originally from MN, and went to school in ND. I've been living in Colorado for the past three years and have gotten into fly fishing pretty hot and heavy. Any tips on where to fish around the area? It would be fun to get a few minds together to get into some fish around there.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

There are several places to fish for trout if you are willing to drive for a few hours. When you get to Fargo give me a shout here and I can get you some information for this area. Also, if you want some truely great fishing, try SE MN. I lived in Idaho for a feew years, and in compairson, se MN is very good. Also, warm water fishing is of course very good, with a look to the MN lakes, and or Devils Lake or surrounding areas very good for large pike. Late spring and summer flooding of the red river can bring some great carp action on the fly rod too!!! Drop me a note we'll grab a beer and get you up to speed.


----------



## wooleybugger7 (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounds good. I'll let you know when I get up there and moved in.. 
I'd definately like to try to get into some pike on the fly.. My roomate told me about some good ponds for pike. Can you fish the red near Fargo for carp in the spring? That would be pretty sporty..


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Any warm weather flooding of the Red River gives you some great carp action. You just need to find where some good flowage is indering the river. Like some of the larger drainage ditch areas. Cleaner water and a silt line from the river. Carp are the main thing here, but catfish, walleye, and pike can and have been hooked at times like this. There is even a trout stocked pond in Fargo now.


----------



## sheamc85 (Jul 12, 2009)

I just moved to Fargo and am wondering if you ever started the club and if not I would be very interested in getting it going.

If anyone has gone fly fishing on the Red I could some advice. I am also looking for a fishing partner.


----------



## Arkman (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd be interested in a group. I would be willing to help get it going as well. Keep me updated.

Any suggestions on a good place to go fishing on the red? What fly's to throw?


----------



## Arkman (Aug 11, 2009)

I realize this is an old thread but is anyone interested in a group?


----------

